# Show off your Algae



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, probably a dupe, and definitely deranged and misguided. But lets see some examples of that luscious growth








9/10/05
Ok, it does not look like this anymore - but it is still not a show tank, so will post the pic that is the most "impressive"

9/21/05


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh I see. Show off your algae growth as if you planned it that way? hehe.
"Yeah, I *meant* to grow this beautiful algae. It's a new fad in hydroponics....really"


----------



## BrentK (Aug 17, 2005)

Hows this bad boy! (Taken just before replacing corrupted Eco Complete)


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Now this is the kind of competition I enjoy :wink: 

Let's see how I fare...

Starting with some red/brown/blue algae which I had for about 4 months in my 10 gal tank. They appeared shortly after changing my substrate to Flourite (which I hardly ever saw for the first couple of months):










This kind of algae was well attached to the substrate, so it couldn't be siphoned out. After cleanups, it would grow back to full glory in about 2 days. EM tablets temporarily weakened it, but it would come back. Increasing CO2 and a bunch of these guys helped finally to overcome it:










Now here's some algae to be proud of... Took me almost 2 years of patience before it gave up. Added CO2 and lots of mechanical removal helped:










Finally, that last jobes stick must have been too much... fortunately, this just took 2 weeks and then went away all by itself.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

*I win*

Take a look at this voracious algae growth I had 5-6 months ago when I first setup the tank. It's mostly BGA and the friggin stuff is even pearling off the wood! :icon_roll


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Brentk's looks the worst so far, I've seen that stuff growing in a sewer.


----------



## Pete City (Apr 2, 2005)

I agree, Brentk's gets my vote roud:


----------



## istellas (Aug 25, 2005)

Did fishes live in this tank (Brentk's) ???


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Brentk, can I please have your tank?

Yes, it's that beautiful!


----------



## BrentK (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks guys! Believe it or not, there are 3 clown loaches, 30 neons, 6 Cory's, and 12 ottos hiding in the algae. This picture was taken only 2 days after a thorough cleaning and mechanical removal of the stuff.

But the tank has since been "rehabilitated" with new Eco Complete and a replacement of half the plants... but my ability to grow substantial amounts of algae remains! roud: I just got a fleet of SAEs to supplement my 24 ottos (I had a ton of babies) and a handful of Cherry shrimp (which I expect to turn into snacks soon to my loaches, but hopefully not before they do some good work).


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Wasserpest's 3rd pic is pretty scary. But BrentK, man! That gives me the heeby-jeebies! That is just down-right scary.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

No wonder you had otto babies Brent! That's the algae they like most and it's like they died and went to heaven in there.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Otto babies? wow, so cool! My ottos can't find much to eat, so they started to suck on discus. I had to remove most of them, leaving only a few.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

like oh my goosh! that is some bad algae, must have taken lots of self control to not reach in and ripe it out. :icon_conf


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 28, 2004)

*What is this stuff you call algae?*

:tongue: 
Just took some pics for this thread.


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 28, 2004)

Looking lower...


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 28, 2004)

Actually, the only algae I keep is on the return tubes. You can see some on the left tube here.

Gotta pick the battles. I figure it can have the damn tube...


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

Well after looking at Brentk tank I just replaced my contaminated eco haha. I have had the contaminated eco in the tank a couple months and have the same type of algae as you show in the picture but in minor patches. 

I was inclinded to just leave the contanimated in thinking the water changeds would eventually fix it. Not taking any chances now  . It is gone haha.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Geezus. That's some bad algae you guys have there!


----------

